# Big Problem, long white poop in entire tank



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I bought about 8 flowerhorns off aquabid about a month or so ago and recently I noticed a couple of them with white poop that hangs down a bit. I isolated them in a ten gallon for treatment and bought anti-parasite medicated fish food with praziquantel. Now looking in my large tank, I noticed all my older fish have the same disease. I was wondering if this will be enough or if there is a better medicine I need to get. Any help would be greatly appreciated as I don't want to loose anyone. Thanks
Here is a couple pics where the poop is hanging off my vieja.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Long white/clear feces isn't always an indication that there is a disease present but you are right in being concerned. 
Any other symptoms? Are all fish eating and swimming normally? Any fish gasping, hanging at the top or bottom? Any fish with white or gray fuzzy growth?

If there are no other symptoms besides the stringy feces then I would do a few days of daily partial water changes, (30%) using a good quality declorinator. Cut down on how much you're feeding them for the next 48 hours and add Epsom salt at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons. Dissolve it first and add it gradually.

If any fish are showing other symptoms such as those I've listed above then you should probably treat with Jungle Parasite Clear or the Praziquantel.

Robin


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Could I switch Epson salt with aquarium salt or does it have to be epson?
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Epsom salt has laxative qualities, which is why Robin suggested it. :thumb:

Aquarium salt does not.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Great, I will get some today. Thanks again.


----------

